# the F.B.I. squad - Fiona, Bennett and Ian



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 7, 2008)

We just got back from a week at the beach last night. The bunnies love my parents' vacation house better than the family homebase in Greenville. We've all been recovering from vaca today, which means the bunnies are back to getting an earful of baby tantrums and lessons on gentle petting (some of which are more successful than others). I love the idea of having this place to bunny-blog and have some vacation pics to post as soon as time permits. 
Back to petting lessons...Ian gets very delighted by the bunnies and will crawl up to them giggling. I'm always there to supervise. With his still-limited motor skills, sometimes it's literally hit or miss. I discovered this afternoon Ian will pet the buns where I have just pet them. If I'm stroking their face, he aims for the face; if I pet their backs, that's where his little hand goes. Ian seems to have an eye fetish at the moment :? I'm amazed at how patient the bunnies are. Bennett will follow Kiddo around while he's cruising or sit there to let Ian pet him. Even when enough is enough and Ben's reached his threshold, he comes over to me and gives me a kiss as if to say, "it's okay, I know he's just a kid". Fiona, who is normally somewhat skittish from being dumped and living in the wild the first 9 months of her life, lets Ian approach her. I've made a point to try and give them as much lovin's as they're used to since Ian's birth. Plus they need that level of attention to make sure they're staying healthy - I need to be able to see when one bun is "off" so we can get to the vet.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure the buns will let him know when enough is enough.

I can't wait to see more pictures of them. They sound wonderful.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 7, 2008)

Isn't it amazing how patient some of them could be? Oberon, my NZW, was letting my friends' toddlers pet him the other day. The kids know how to play nice with their cat but a bunny is different and they kept wanting to play with his ears. Oberon didn't seem to mind too much though.


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 7, 2008)

I love the name of your blog! so cute Em!!! 

I cant wait for the latest pics! I miss my nephew Benben! and princess Fiona! and if I dont watch out Ian will grow up before I blink! :kiss:


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 7, 2008)

Hehee, the blog name is only gonna be good until mid-December  Then I'll have to find a way to put "R"(eid) or "O"(livia) in it. 

*drunkenbunnyhugger wrote: *


> I love the name of your blog! so cute Em!!!
> 
> I cant wait for the latest pics! I miss my nephew Benben! and princess Fiona! and if I dont watch out Ian will grow up before I blink! :kiss:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm glad that the bunnies and Ian get along so well. I know it was one thing you were worried about while you were pregnant.

The beach vacation sounds wonderful - I need one of those! I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome Blog name - hey, when you're next bundle of joy shows up you can always go F.I.B.O. - lol.


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 8, 2008)

Okay, here are a few kodak moments from vacation. 






Ian with my parents' dog, Mollie





Fiona on the screened in porch





I love their expressions in this pic (and yes, that's a tv remote Ian is holding, he's obsessed with it)





what's up doc?










I stuck the bunnies on a chair on the porch and they just stayed there, enjoying the fresh air





almost eye to eye





Ian's first time in the ocean, he's been kind of scared of it up till now. I think his swimming lessons at the local pool helped.





do the wave!





that was fun!!

Thanks for looking :dude:


----------



## Michaela (Jul 8, 2008)

Your bunnies, and your son, are just beautiful.  Looks like he was enjoying the water! Haha, training him up early to be a dedicated bunny slave. 
Congratulations on your pregnancy too! :stork:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm glad you're getting Ian drown-proofed this young. Smart lady! Love the pics!!


----------



## kirst3buns (Jul 8, 2008)

Love the blog name-so cute. It looks as though everyone had a great vacation!


----------



## Haley (Jul 8, 2008)

Aww beautiful pictures, Emily! Your bunnies, your son, and you are all so beautiful! Looks like you had an amazing vacation.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 8, 2008)

AWESOME blog title. Love the bunnies and the son. Can I have them all?

Oh and mid-december...Baby or Bunny?


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 8, 2008)

Baby :biggrin2:

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> AWESOME blog title. Love the bunnies and the son. Can I have them all?
> 
> Oh and mid-december...Baby or Bunny?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 9, 2008)

*WooHOO! I love babies! *

*EmilytheStrange wrote: *


> Baby :biggrin2:
> 
> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 13, 2008)

It seemed I had Bennett on his back most of the day yesterday. His mouth gets chapped and scabs over occasionally as a result of his water beard from the ceramic bowl. So I was cleaning him up with a clorox/water solution my vet prescribed, then got him dried off. And then I noticed he had cecal poopies on his butt. So I thought, what the heck, it's a hot day out, I'll give him a butt bath. I very rarely do this just because I don't want to stress them out. And I still felt sorta bad after cleanng up his face. But once he was in the sink, he just chilled out in there, front paw on the counter and resting his touche in the water :biggrin2: I wish I could have gotten a picture. Afterwards, I took him back to his room and our chair so he'd feel comfortable while I dried him off. He got 2 raisins and a big hay cube for being such a good boy.
Bennett did worry me a little later in the day...he was sitting under the table in the den, letting Ian pet on his face and give open-mouthed kisses on his head : Ben did not move a muscle and I got a little nervous because I didn't know his patience was that endless. He was fine though, got up and had some hay. Ian must have just got him during nap time. I'm the same way when it comes to sleep.:bed:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 13, 2008)

Bennett has such patience with his little brother. I love to see animals and small children get along so well! I'm sure he is going to teach his new brother or sister how to interact with the buns. BTW.......uhem......are you going to find out if it's a boy or girl or do we wait to sex it?


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 13, 2008)

*We're finding out at the end of the month :big wink:

slavetoabunny wrote: *


> are you going to find out if it's a boy or girl or do we wait to sex it?


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yay!!! Exciting!!!! We should get a poll going!

I'm guessing boy - but I know Em wants girl.


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 14, 2008)

No I honestly have no gender preference. If it's a boy, Ian will have a built in best friend; if it's a girl, I'll be lucky enough to have one of each; I'm sure they'll still be close because of their ages. 
I'm just guessing it's a girl because it's been such a drastically diiferent pregnancy. I know they can be different for the same woman but many of the "myths" are holding true so far: a pinched chin test, the hearrate, the all day naseau and a wrist/needle test (holding a needle on a thread above my wrist) all tend to point to girl. 
But either way, I am thrilled :biggrin2:


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 18, 2008)

First a little set up...here's what Ben and Fi's special corner in the den looks like:











originally their things were in the front of the room but once Ian started crawling and getting into their haybox/water bowl, we decided to divert the temptation. As a bonus, it also offers the furry floor monsters a quiet spot to have some peace and we can still enjoy their company.




(viewed from sitting on the couch)

Last night, Ian was playing in the den and went around to say hi to Bennett who was under his table. It was about 8 pm so far from sleepy nap time. Bennett saw Ian coming and bowed his head for Ian to pet. Ian was very gentle and even gave Bennett (open mouthed) kisses on his head :biggrin2: Fiona came up to see what was going on, sniffed at Ian and let him pet her for a minute too!
Oh and yesterday morning, I also got a double bunny hug. Our morning ritual is that after their breakfast, I hold each fur baby at my computer chair. Sometimes when I'm holding Fiona, Bennett will jump up and join us!! It's sooo nice to snuggle with both my babies at once!




old picture taken with my webcam sitting at my computer...how lucky am I, huh??


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 18, 2008)

Aww....all three of your kids are so precious!!!! I love seeing the new pics.


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 19, 2008)

Doesn't get too much better than a double bunny hug!!!!:biggrin2:


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 19, 2008)

Such cute photo's! Your Kids... furand non-fured... are adorable! Double bunny hugs! How lucky are you! :biggrin2:


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Aug 5, 2008)

Well Bennett is one smart little fur monster! I have my cell phone's alarm clock set to go off every day at 5pm, reminding me to give him his Baytril. But I heard the pitter patter of little bunny feet approaching just as my mini grandfather clock struck 5! Apparently Bennett has worked out in his internal schedule what time he gets his treat every day - I stick his Rx in a grape or bite of banana. And Fiona gets a little nummy num too, just to be fair. (So she loves Bennett getting meds as well!) I'm sure even if I don't have my cell phone or bonger clock handy one day, they will both find a way to remind me :stikpoke


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 5, 2008)

Lol, that is soooo cute! I'm positive that the buns have a very accurate internal clock. The buns here are used to getting fed at 4:00 am every day. When I sleep in on weekends, I am usually driven out of bed by all the banging going on. FEED ME!!!


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Aug 20, 2008)

Happy 5th Birthday to my Princess Fiona!! She started off her day with a binky and a zoomy. Ha, middle age, my furry foot :biggrin2: 
I will post some sweet new pictures of the birthday girl and her husbun tonight. They are also going to get a bunny pinata, a small paper bag filled with yummy treats. They have a box of shredded newspaper as a special toy to play with today.
For now, here are some of my favorite pics of Fiona:






























Enjoy! More later...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 20, 2008)

Haha...Fiona has the same expression on her face as the figurine.






Happy Birthday sweet girl! ink iris:


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Sep 6, 2008)

Well we are in the final inning of this conjunctivitis! We went to the ER vet on Sunday night and saw the regular vet on Monday. His tear ducts were flushed by the bunny doc on call Sun. and she started him back on baytril as well antibiotic eye drops. It finally kicked in by midweek and he is an entirely different bunny! Over the weekend, I could tell just by his body language he was feeling hangdog _and_ I could pretty much tell you the moment he started feeling better too. I was holding him on my lap, not drugging him or messing with him for once and he snuggled right into me. I honestly got the sense from him that he was content, loved and happy. Since then, it's been like a change between night and day. He's begging for baby food, getting double bunny hugs with Fiona, playing on my computer chair, flopping, purring and checking on all "his" territory. 
The really good news is that since he's feeling better and his appetite is back, he's been eating pretty much non-stop. So he's wearing those teeth back down. Dr. Blaes checked him today and said they are 50% reduced from what they were. We'll check him again after he's finished with the baytril and get a really good view but Dr. Blaes thinks his tooth issue is over. 
It's been so stressful seeing him uncomfortable and I've felt so frustrated for him, I am enormously relieved to have my bouncy boy back. It's hard to believe now he was so moppy at the beginning of the week. Fiona I know was a super major huge help in his recovery, she never left his side. They are definitely a dynamic duo and they are back in action.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

How is everyone?

Hows the bunnies?

The baby?


----------

